# 1648 Crestliner Mod V



## jojo (Apr 9, 2011)

Redid this boat build due to some support framing rot.
1648 Crestliner Mod V REDO


----------



## bobberboy (Apr 9, 2011)

Nice


----------



## jojo (Apr 9, 2011)

A fishfinder and pedestal seat is still to be added in the near future.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Apr 9, 2011)

Where did you find those hatch handles? I've only seen the square ones, but I have a couple of rectangle ones that need replacing.


----------



## jojo (Apr 9, 2011)

dyeguy1212 said:


> Where did you find those hatch handles? I've only seen the square ones, but I have a couple of rectangle ones that need replacing.



Heres a link to them. I got them from the local marina.
https://www.sea-dog.com/groups/2149-finger-pull


----------



## jojo (Jun 19, 2011)

Added pedestal seat and mount.


----------



## ryan20021982 (Jun 19, 2011)

dyeguy1212 said:


> Where did you find those hatch handles? I've only seen the square ones, but I have a couple of rectangle ones that need replacing.



I just ordered some like that got em here

https://www.sportsmansguide.com/net/cb/cb.aspx?a=260421


----------



## jojo (Feb 13, 2012)

I just got my Humminbird unit (581i Combo). I can't wait until spring to install it and try it out. I also will be installing a marine stereo and speakers I picked up recently. Will post pics when I get it done.


----------



## jojo (Mar 9, 2012)

Just installed the stereo today. Next up is my new Humminbird unit.


----------



## jojo (Jun 3, 2012)

Installed the humminbird unit.


----------



## ckr74 (Jun 3, 2012)

That was time well spent. Nice job.


----------

